# Grafikkarte in Raijintek Triton Kreislauf einbinden und auf Acrylrohre umstellen



## CrazyCreator (16. Dezember 2014)

Einige von euch werden ja vielleicht mein Tagebuch schon mal gesehen haben, mit diesem hat auch diese Nachfrage hier zu tun.

Folgendes Vorhaben:
Ich habe eine Raijintek Triton Wasserkühlung (Neu und unbenutzt) und möchte mit dieser meinen i5 4690k und eine ATI Radeon HD 5770 kühlen.

So weit so gut ... Ich habe leider nur Erfahrungen mit einer Corsair Komplettwasserkühlung und betrete dadurch ziemliches Neuland und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

Ich werde als versuchen mein Vorhaben so genau wie möglich zu beschreiben, so das mir auch jemand helfen.

Der Radiator der Triton wird durch einen Kupferradiator ersetzt. Dieser hier: 240mm dual fins copper Radiator,25MM thickness-in Fans & Cooling from Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Die wichtigsten Daten:
MODEL: MCH240DTD-25 / Material: Copper Dual-fins  and Brass flat tube / Colour:  black core / Flat tube: 12sets 2*13*240MM 
Fin depth: 16mm / Fin Height: 8mm with dual 4mm fins / Fan: 2*120MM / Mounting options: 8x M3 thread at the top , 8xM3 thread at the bottom
Dimension(Lxwxh): 275*122*25MM / Weight: 453G / Connector: G1/4''

Der Ausgleichsbehälter inkl. Pumpe hat ebenfalls G 1/4 Anschlüsse

Mein Aufbau sieht folgendes vor:
Der Radiator wird flach im Boden des Case montiert, mit den Anschlüssen nach oben. Darauf kommen natürlich die 2 Noiseblocker Lüfter.
Jetzt muss ich vom Anschluss ein bisschen gerade hoch (So das ich mit dem Rohr über den Lüftern bin) um dann im 90° Winkel über den Lüftern zu verlaufen.
Dann wieder ein 90° Winkel gerade nach oben, durch die Midplate durch, mit beiden Leitungen.
Eine Leitung geht nun an den CPU Kühler, dazu muss da auch wieder ein 90° Winkel gemacht werden. Dann wieder mit 90° raus aus dem Kühler und hoch zum Kühler der Graka.
http://www.liquidextasy.de/images/stories/virtuemart/product/5770_2_delrin.png da geht es gerade rein. Am anderem Anschluss der Graka wieder raus und gerade runter bis zur
Midplate zum anderem Anschluss.

Auf dieser Seite meines Tagebuches, findet ihr eigentlich alles wichtige: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/272085-maeci-apple-powermac-g5-go-atx-26.html

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Was für Anschlüsse brauche ich?
Wo sollte ich das Acryl lieber biegen und einen gerade Anschluss nehmen?
Wie funktioniert das mit diesen Shotverschraubungen? Die brauche ich ja um durch die Midplate zu kommen.
Gibt es 90° Anschlüsse auch für Acrylrohre? Ich habe nur welche für Schläuche gefunden.

Der Rijintek Support hat auf meine Frage: 



> ... die Anschlüsse auf der Pumpe/Ausgleichsbehälter würden sich nicht lösen lassen da sie vermutlich nicht nur verschraubt, sondern zusätzlich noch verleimt sind.
> Ich würde die Anschlüsse gerne mit 90° Anschlüssen austauschen. Ist das möglich?




diese Antwort gegeben:



> Allerdings rate ich dir das vorsichtig zu machen…. Die Standard Anschlüsse drauf lassen, den 90° Winkel darüber anschliessen, fertig[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-senif, SimSun, 宋体]


[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-senif, SimSun, 宋体]Wie und was meint er damit genau?[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-senif, SimSun, 宋体]So das soll erstmal genug an Nerzkram sein  Lasst euch aus. Haut drauf. Haut raus. Und andere, bessere, schönere Vorschläge sind immer gern gesehen [/FONT]


----------



## Soulsnap (16. Dezember 2014)

Die Anschlüsse auf dem AGB sind verklebt. Machst du die ab ssind die Bohrungen hin.
Er meint wohl die gewinkelten mit nem Stück schlauch an den Vorhandenen anschliessen. Ist aber Unfug^^


----------



## CrazyCreator (16. Dezember 2014)

Also auf diesem Bild sieht das eigentlich schraubbar aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin aber hier der Laie ... Ihr seid die Profis.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Dezember 2014)

Die anschlüsse selbst sind verklebt, die kannst du nicht rausholen und gegen gewinkelte tauschen. Hab die Triton hier selbst, allerdings noch im Werkszustand bis auf die Farbe. Da kommt ein 420er radi druff und ein waterblock für die 970, reicht die kühlung nicht, klatsch ich da noch nen 280er radi dazwischen wenn die pumpe das schafft, hab da bissl bedenken deswegen.


----------



## CrazyCreator (17. Dezember 2014)

Das Bild hier hat mir der Support geschickt. Meine ist auch noch im Originalzustand.

Man merkt das ich keine Ahnung habe, mir ging es darum was ich auf die zu sehenden Anschlüsse für Tüllen schrauben kann?

Gefallen würden mir ja die Monsoon, aber ich habe eben keinen Plan ob ich die da drauf machen kann und wenn ob das dann mit
Acrylrohren geht. Wenn ich keine 90° Adapter drauf schrauben kann, würde ich das Rohr halt biegen.

Aktuell brauch ich erstmal nur die Info was für Anschlüsse auf den zu sehenden möglich sind???


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Dezember 2014)

dein problem ist, dass die anschlüsse am agb nur für schläuche gedacht sind ... 
da wirst du um einen adapter nicht rumkommen denke ich 

kleine frage ,  meinst du dein 240er radi reicht für beide komponenten ? 



müsste dann so aussehen in etwa : 

Alphacool HT 16mm HardTube Anschraubtülle G1/4 für Plexi- Messingrohre - gerändelt - Deep Black | Acrylrohr Anschlüsse | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany 
+
13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - silver | Anschraubtüllen | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
+
Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Deep Black | Schottverschraubung | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

ansonsten wüsste ich grad keine lösung


----------



## CrazyCreator (17. Dezember 2014)

Also ich wieder  

Habe nebenbei gestern Abend noch dem Supporter von Raijintek geschrieben und gefragt was ich auf diese Anschlüsse: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drauf schrauben kann

Seine Antwort war folgende:



> Nimm die hier:
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Winkel-Adapter » Anschluss Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf 13/10mm
> 
> 
> ...


Mir fehlt aber aktuell noch das Verständnis wie das funktionieren soll?
Die Seite des Winkeladapters, wo die die einzelne Überwurfmutter dran ist, kann ich ja schlecht auf den Anschluss am Ausgleichsbehälter schrauben.
Am Winkel ist ein Außengewinde und am Anschluss am Ausgleichsbehälter ist auch ein Außengewinde. 
Bleibt also nur die andere Seite mit der Überwurfmutter ... Aber das sieht mir auch irgendwie unpassend aus.
Denn da soll doch offensichtlich der Schlauch drauf gesteckt werden und dann mit der Überwurfmutter gesichert werden. Wenn da aber der Schlauch
drauf passt, dann passt doch das Teil nicht dadrauf wo auch ein Schlauch drauf passt. *Grübel*


Danke für die Links. Aber ich muss nochmal weiter nerven:
Könntest du mir noch sagen welcher Adapter jetzt auf den Anschluss am Ausgleichsbehälter geschraubt werden soll/muss?

@Radiatorgröße
Ich dachte irgendwo hier mal gelesen zu haben das ein 120er Radi für 100 Watt reicht und so weiter.
Würde bedeuten das ein 240er Radiator gut genug für 240 Watt ist.

Radeon HD 5770:
Leistungsaufnahme 2D = 22 Watt
Leistungsaufnahme 3D (Race Driver Grid) = 78 Watt
Leistungsaufnahme 3D (Furmark 1.6.5) = 102 Watt

CPU i5 4690k = 88 Watt

Macht zusammen im Maximalfall 190 Watt ... Also rein rechnerisch. Ich habe also gedacht ich hab 50 Watt Reserve. Ist das nicht genug?


----------



## Soulsnap (17. Dezember 2014)

Wenn 120mm für 100W ausreichen, reichen 240mm für 200W.
Ich persönlich würde Da Aber Auf alle Fälle noch mindestens Einen weiteren 240er einbauen. wäre mir zu wenig spielraum.


----------



## CrazyCreator (17. Dezember 2014)

Also erstmal ... Deine Rechnung stimmt, meine ist Blödsinn  *Grumml*

Aber nichts desto trotz werde ich mich wohl mit 240 zufrieden geben müssen, denn in meinem Gehäuse ist absolut kein Platz für mehr.  Leider.

P.S.
Hier noch ein Bild, wieder mal vom Raijintek  Supporter.

So richtig schlau werde ich aber daraus nicht ... Weil ich nicht erkennen kann was zwischen dem 90° Winkeladapter und der Überwurfmutter (was ist das für ein Teil) auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter ist. Also haben die das mit einem kurzem Stück Schlauch verbunden, oder was ist zwischen diesen beiden?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Dezember 2014)

also fakt ist .... auf die vorhandenen anschlüsse kannst du nur eine überwurfmutter schrauben ...
ergo : du musst ein stück schlauch nehmen und dann das ganze wie von mir beschrieben adaptieren. 
eine möglichkeit direkt auf einen fitting ?  zu kommen kenne ich nicht.

also könntest du folgendes machen : 

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Adapter » Bitspower Adapter 90 Grad 2x G1/4 Zoll - black sparkle
daran jeweils  eine seite mit einem 1/4" schlauchanschluss und auf die andere seite deinen monsoon anschluss machen ....


----------



## CrazyCreator (17. Dezember 2014)

In der Reihenfolge wie du sie gepostet hast?
Ich muss so blöd fragen damit ich mir das auch richtig vorstellen kann und auch richtig verstehe. Nicht das ich mir das falsch zusammfummel.

Kannst du sagen was die auf dem letztem Bild zusammengebastelt haben?

/Edit


HighGrow22 schrieb:


> also könntest du folgendes machen :
> 
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Adapter » Bitspower Adapter 90 Grad 2x G1/4 Zoll - black sparkle
> daran jeweils eine seite mit einem 1/4" schlauchanschluss und auf die andere seite deinen monsoon anschluss machen ....



Aber ob das schön aussieht ist die andere Frage? Aber auf alle fälle eine weitere Möglichkeit. Ich muss da nochmal drüber nachdenken.

P.S.
Wenn das so ein wildes zusammengestückel ist, dann befürchte ich, wird mir das nicht gefallen und ich verwende dann wohl oder übel Schläuche.
Denn ich bin ja nicht vollkommen Beratungsresistent.

Nur um den Gedanken mal weiter zu spinnen und zu erklären was mich auf Rohre hat kommen lassen.
Ich möchte nicht das meine Verschlauchung solche Bögen durchs Case beschreibt. Das sollte alles schön gerade laufen.

Ich würde also mit meinem Schlauch beim Radiator "ankommen" und würde dann am liebsten im 90° Winkel auf kleinstem Raum in den Ausgleichsbehälter
gehen.
Welche Schläuche könnt ihr dafür empfehlen? Habe auch bei meinen Wasserkühlungsrecherchen irgendwo gelesen das es unterschiedliche Schlauchhärten
gibt und das es so weit geht das man sogar Schläuche haben kann die man erwärmen muss damit sie sich biegen lassen, diese aber dann, weitestgehend, 
in der gebogenen Form bleiben.


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Dezember 2014)

was die da gemacht haben ?
ganz einfach ...  die haben ein kleines stück schlauch aufgesteckt und einen 90° verbinder .
mehr ist das nicht. 
den schlauch haben sie dabei sehr kurz bemaßt, dass er nicht auffällt.
dir wird nicht viel anderes übrig bleiben als eine solche lösung.

welchen schlauch hast du da verbaut , bzw wie gross sind die anschlüsse auf dem kühler ?


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. Dezember 2014)

du kannst natürlich auch was weniger grosses nehmen ...

mein vorschlag war nur ein beispiel da ich nicht weiss welchen schlauch du brauchst .

Alphacool HF L-Verbinder 90° - G1/4 drehbar - 2x Innengewinde - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

der verbinder wäre nicht ganz so wuchtig ...

btw: auf dem letzten bild haben sie einfach einen L-verbinder 90° für schläuche genommen.
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Verbinder » Schraub Verbinder L-Stück für 13/10mm Schlauch - black nickel

kommt bei dir aber nicht in frage, da du ja auf acryl weiter möchtest ... 
deshalb ist es nötig das zu adaptieren



> Ich würde also mit meinem Schlauch beim Radiator "ankommen" und würde  dann am liebsten im 90° Winkel auf kleinstem Raum in den  Ausgleichsbehälter
> gehen.



auch für sowas gibt es hunderte möglichkeiten und zig verschiedene anschlüsse usw.
da muss man nicht unbedingt den radius mit dem schlauch legen sondern einfach anschlüsse/adapter nehmen .
viele lassen sich wunderbar drehen, verstellen usw


----------



## JJup82 (17. Dezember 2014)

Wollter auch auf 90° Winkel umbauen, habe aber schnell gemerkt das die Anschlüsse verklebt sind, naja dann halt ohne, sieht ja auch gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyCreator (17. Dezember 2014)

HighGrow22 schrieb:


> welchen schlauch hast du da verbaut , bzw wie gross sind die anschlüsse auf dem kühler ?



Ich habe da gar nichts verbaut. Ist alles noch original. Aber laut meiner Recherche müsste das 13/10 Schlauch sein und die Anschlüsse G 1/4



JJup82 schrieb:


> Wollter auch auf 90° Winkel umbauen, habe aber schnell gemerkt das die Anschlüsse verklebt sind,
> naja dann halt ohne, sieht ja auch gut aus.



Kannst du das bestätigen? Also die Abmessungen der Schläuche und Anschlüsse?



HighGrow22 schrieb:


> du kannst natürlich auch was weniger grosses nehmen ...
> 
> mein vorschlag war nur ein beispiel da ich nicht weiss welchen schlauch du brauchst .
> 
> ...



Ich könnte also folgendes machen:

VERSION 1
Ich klemme den Schlauch mit diesem Anschluss am Ausgleichsbehälter/CPU-Kühler an:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 13/10mm Anschlüsse » Monsoon Chain Gun Fitting 13/10 mm Multi Pack - blau

Schneide den schlauch möglichst kurz ab, mache einen weiteren Chain-Gun-Fitting ran und schraube diesen dann in diesen 90° Winkel:
Alphacool HF L-Verbinder 90° - G1/4 drehbar - 2x Innengewinde - Chrome | Adapter | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich dann diesen Adapter anschrauben und bin auf Acryl:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Adapter (für Acryl Schläuche) » Monsoon Chain Gun Hardline Comp. Fitting 13/10mm - blau

oder
VERSION 2
Den Schlauch mit diesem Anschluss: Monsoon Chain Gun Fitting 13/10 mm Multi Pack - blau am Ausgleichsbehälter anklemmen.
Die andere Seite des möglichst kurzen Schlauches direkt hier anklemmen: Monsoon Adapter 90 Grad 13/10mm - mattschwarz
und auf der anderen Seite des Winkels kann man dann diesen Adapter anklemmen: Monsoon Chain Gun Hardline Comp. Fitting 13/10mm - blau

Ich denke beide Lösungen sollten funktionieren, welche ist jetzt die bessere? Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr da nochmal drüber schaut.

Wenn das geklärt ist brauche ich nur noch eine kleine Einweisung für den Shot und dann kann es losgehen


----------



## HighGrow22 (18. Dezember 2014)

also zu version 1 :  könnte so funktionieren bis auf :


> VERSION 1
> Ich klemme den Schlauch mit diesem Anschluss am Ausgleichsbehälter/CPU-Kühler an:
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » 13/10mm Anschlüsse » Monsoon Chain Gun Fitting 13/10 mm Multi Pack - blau



du hast an deiner pumpe/kühler-kombi ja schon anschlüsse drauf ...  da gehört wohl eine überwurfmutter drauf . 
ob der chain gun einfach darauf passt kann ich nicht sagen .


und zu : 


> VERSION 2
> Den Schlauch mit diesem Anschluss: Monsoon Chain Gun Fitting 13/10 mm Multi Pack - blau am Ausgleichsbehälter anklemmen.
> Die andere Seite des möglichst kurzen Schlauches direkt hier anklemmen: Monsoon Adapter 90 Grad 13/10mm - mattschwarz
> und auf der anderen Seite des Winkels kann man dann diesen Adapter anklemmen: Monsoon Chain Gun Hardline Comp. Fitting 13/10mm - blau



wird so nicht funktionieren, da dein 90° winkel zum einschrauben gedacht ist. in dem fall muss der winkel 2x G 1/4 "  IG (innengewinde) haben dass du es so verbauen kannst
wie z.b. der hier : 
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Alle Anschlüsse » Bitspower Adapter 90 Grad 2x G1/4 Zoll - black sparkle

bei caseking habe ich nur 3 solcher 90° Adapter gefunden, sonst leider nichts.... 

ich denke bei aquatuning wirst du da sicher mehr finden können


----------



## CrazyCreator (18. Dezember 2014)

HighGrow22 schrieb:


> wird so nicht funktionieren, da dein 90° winkel zum einschrauben gedacht ist. in dem fall muss der winkel 2x G 1/4 "  IG (innengewinde) haben dass du es so verbauen kannst
> wie z.b. der hier :
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Alle Anschlüsse » Bitspower Adapter 90 Grad 2x G1/4 Zoll - black sparkle
> 
> ...



Achso ...ich hab gedacht das die eine Seite ein Schlauchanschluss ist, weil in der Beschreibung stand ja auch was von 13/10 ...


----------



## HighGrow22 (18. Dezember 2014)

um ehrlich zu sein finde ich die beschreibung in dem fall auch ziemlich mist .
hier müsste eigentlich stehen : 
Monsoon Adapter 90 Grad  G 1/4"  auf IG 1/4"
allerdings könnte auch die abbildung falsch sein und die beschreibung passen


----------



## CrazyCreator (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab da jetzt mal hingeschrieben, mal sehen was sie antworten.

@Version 1
Das der Chain Gun vielleicht nicht auf die Anschlüsse der Pumpe passt das Risiko muss ich eingehen.


----------



## HighGrow22 (18. Dezember 2014)

das liegt aber anscheinend an monsoon selbst .
hab mal in anderen shops geschaut, da ist es das gleiche


----------



## CrazyCreator (18. Dezember 2014)

Was sagt dein Auge? Das ist ein normales Aussengewinde, oder ein Schlauchanschluss?


----------



## HighGrow22 (18. Dezember 2014)

das ist definitiv ein ganz normales 1/4" aussengewinde 
steht auch in den details drin^^


----------



## CrazyCreator (18. Dezember 2014)

Na dann wird es eben Version 1 ... Mit dem Risiko das der Chain Gun Fitting nicht passt.


----------



## CrazyCreator (20. Dezember 2014)

Also ... Ich ruder zurück ... Quasi in die andere Richtung  
Ich werde die Raijintek Triton wieder zu Caseking zurückschicken. Habe ja zum Glück noch nichts damit veranstaltet.

Wer also Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Das Teil ist jetzt eine Woche bei mir, also NEU ... Ein wenig Preisnachlass würde es trotzdem geben.
Aber bitte alles dann per PM.

So weiter im Text.

Ich werde, da mir ja die Anschlüsse von Monsoon so gut gefallen, auch den Monsoon AGB inkl. D5 Pumpe verwenden. Leider ist das Teil erst ab ende Januar lieferbar.
Aber die Wartezeit ist es mir Wert.  Bis dahin werde ich auch überlegen können ob ich mir vielleicht einen AGB selber baue ... Obwohl ich aktuell zu Monsoon tendiere.

Für die Planung der Verrohrung werde ich aber einen extra Thread aufmachen, denn hier passt es ja dann überhaupt nicht mehr hin. Oder?


----------



## Maki9422 (27. Dezember 2014)

Also die anschlüsse kannst du aufjedenfall wechseln( Sie sind wirklich stark verklebt.. wir hatten ne ganze weile, bis wir die runter hatten)
Und dannach auf anschlüsse mit acryl wechseln.. das is kein problem.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## CrazyCreator (27. Dezember 2014)

Arghhhhhhhh ... Ich bin jetzt, wegen dieser Meldung gerade ein klein wenig angepis... Jetzt habe ich das Teil zurück geschickt und angefangen meine komplette
Planung umzuwerfen und vor allem mein Sparschwein gänzlich zu schlachten. Leider sind die ersten Teile jetzt schon bestellt und kommen aus Amerika hier her,
so das es keinen Weg zurück gibt.

Dein Posting kommt quasi genau 4 Tage zu spät  

Aber hinfallen, aufstehen, weitergehen .... Jetzt wird alles mit Monsoon gekühlt und beim nächsten Projekt schauen wir nochmal Raijintek an.


----------



## Maki9422 (27. Dezember 2014)

F***
Sorry, tut mir echt leid 

Bin leider so selten unterwegs hier und nur per zufall auf den post gestossen

Aber recht hast du.. wird sicher auch ein spannendes Projekt..

Gruss


----------



## CrazyCreator (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab gerade nochmal realistisch gerechnet, macht ca. Mehrkosten von 100-150 € ... Also nicht ganz soooo schlimm. Ich werde es überleben 

Aber trotzdem danke für das Mitgefühl


----------

